# Home made hand scraper



## vettebob

I bought the metal to make my own hand scrapers today. I would like to make couple of Biax compatable blades to use on it and hopefully a biax scraper someday. Could some one post the both thickness and shank end dimensions of a biax blade.   Thanks  Bob


----------



## Richard King

vettebob said:


> I bought the metal to make my own hand scrapers today. I would like to make couple of Biax compatable blades to use on it and hopefully a biax scraper someday. Could some one post the both thickness and shank end dimensions of a biax blade.   Thanks  Bob



You do know I am a DAPRA / BIAX Rep?    I have issues showing how we made scrapers, but told them I had.   I show pictures of the blades but won't send dimensions, that's getting a bit close to loosing my dealership with DAPRA.    I have sent students dimensions in private emails if they are in a fix, but I recommend buying the real McCoy blade from Dapra.com   Blade #'s  20-150-R-60 or a  30-150 blade   Rich

PS: I have no control of the other readers here though, so if someone wants to do it I won't stop it.


----------



## komatias

The quickest way is to google "biax scraper blade dimensions" Thats what I did. There is a post on a different forum that give the dimensions. Note that the blades are metric and you need tool steel for them

Good luck


----------



## Richard King

If you check out the list of topics in this forums, there are a couple about making a scraper... I am sorry about my last answer but there is a fine line about helping and one of doing something ethical when I talk about copying products.  I would think on the first few pages of threads there will be some photo's.  Making a handle that is a common design vs a blade that was designed by a company that is special is quite different to me.
I hope you understand.   Rich


----------



## vettebob

Rich I am not trying to  duplicate Biax blades. I just wanted to make sure any that I make I can later use in a Biax scraper. I'm sorry if it came off like I want to duplicate them. I will just silver solder the carbide directly to the shank :allgood:Bob


----------



## Vince

Is there something wrong with making scrapers out of old files?


----------



## Richard King

Vince said:


> Is there something wrong with making scrapers out of old files?





Way to stiff...that was what we did 50 - 75 years ago. The modern methods and flexible blade scrapers have revolutionized hand scraping. Rich


----------



## DMS

I started with an old file. It worked on the really soft cast iron of my import lathe. Then I tried scraping a piece of durabar, and found myself sharpening it every 2 or 3 strokes. Shortly after that I purchased an Anderson scraper, and also made one myself from a small piece of carbide brazed to the end of a piece of flat stock with a file handle fitted to the end. Both work great. One cost me about $100, the other cost me about $10. Gotta tell you, carbide stays sharp WAY longer than carbon steel.


----------



## komatias

In my limited experience I have found the the flexible scrapers are the way to go for up to 40dpi. As you get more focused I tend to go for a shorter and stiffer scraper so as to ensure I am cutting as soon as I touch the surface.

There is of course the danger that you make the blade too flexible and with this you will either get chatter or you will just be polishing the surface.


----------



## vettebob

Here's a couple of pics of the scraper I made 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
   Bob


----------



## DMS

Looks amaaaaazing. The scraper aint` bad either


----------



## Dresden

vettebob said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the scraper I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58709
> View attachment 58710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



That table looks power flaked to me, if you hand flaked it it wasn' t with that scraper on the table
just my opinion


----------



## vettebob

The table was power flaked. the hand scraper is just sitting in the table for pics.  Bob


----------



## chuckorlando

Very nice. So the blades on these scrapers get brazed to the tool it's self? They dont bolt into a holder or something? Did you make the blade or buy it? I'm thinking of getting a anderson and making a straight edge to scrap in.


----------



## vettebob

It's just a piece of carbide silver soldered on a piece of 1/8x1" cold rolled steel with a file handle attached.  Bob


----------



## chuckorlando

Silver solder would work? No need to braze it?


----------



## vettebob

I used high temp silver solder the same stuff used to install the carbide on saw blades


----------



## Bryant

I'm really new to this, so please bear with me.  I'm in the process of restore a late model Craftsman 12 and the bed looks pretty bad after getting it home and cleaned up a little.  Anyway, started looking into scraping and saw in various places on the web that the blade should be straight with maybe the corners rounded and I've seen some with curved.  I see vettebob uses a curved shape. Are there any reason why one might be used ove the other or for maybe a specific purpose. I have no machining experience but would consider myself above average in the mechanically inclined department. Does the curve give you a more aggressive bite?


----------



## vettebob

Richard King one of the scraping Gurus Told me that I should have 2 scrapers one with a 60mm radius and one with a 90mm radius. 
My take on it is the smaller radius makes narrower cuts for more contact points on smaller areas such as compound slides.  Bob


----------



## visenfile

Curious how the edge is developed.  Rough out on green wheel, finish with diamond?


----------



## vettebob

I did it all with a diamond wheel Bob


----------



## Koi

DMS said:


> I started with an old file. It worked on the really soft cast iron of my import lathe. Then I tried scraping a piece of durabar, and found myself sharpening it every 2 or 3 strokes. Shortly after that I purchased an Anderson scraper, and also made one myself from a small piece of carbide brazed to the end of a piece of flat stock with a file handle fitted to the end. Both work great. One cost me about $100, the other cost me about $10. Gotta tell you, carbide stays sharp WAY longer than carbon steel.


I asked a question facebook abput the issue with my experimental scraper getting blunt it was of a file and two three strokes on a disc brake and went blunt.now i see why use carbide.


----------



## Koi

Bryant said:


> I'm really new to this, so please bear with me.  I'm in the process of restore a late model Craftsman 12 and the bed looks pretty bad after getting it home and cleaned up a little.  Anyway, started looking into scraping and saw in various places on the web that the blade should be straight with maybe the corners rounded and I've seen some with curved.  I see vettebob uses a curved shape. Are there any reason why one might be used ove the other or for maybe a specific purpose. I have no machining experience but would consider myself above average in the mechanically inclined department. Does the curve give you a more aggressive bite?


Curve so it wont scratch the work and also creates alley when finished.


----------



## Jericho

Koi said:


> I asked a question facebook abput the issue with my experimental scraper getting blunt it was of a file and two three strokes on a disc brake and went blunt.now i see why use carbide.


I have been wondering if a turned or turned and ground  disc brake rotor was a good thing to practice scraping. How does it compare to ways and beds for info purposes ? I'm a bit late in life to go to Richard's school but need to get some oil pockets in an old surface grinder .


----------



## Richard King 2

If it's soft it might work,  I've heard of guys turning down dumbbells.  I have been told Speedy Metals sells small cast iron plates.  I buy mine from Dura Bar in Woodstock IL


----------



## Koi

Jericho said:


> I have been wondering if a turned or turned and ground  disc brake rotor was a good thing to practice scraping. How does it compare to ways and beds for info purposes ? I'm a bit late in life to go to Richard's school but need to get some oil pockets in an old surface grinder .


But when i scraped on a cast iron vise it was sucessful and no blunt edge.


----------



## Peyton Price 17

Koi said:


> But when i scraped on a cast iron vise it was sucessful and no blunt edge.


the vise was cooled of properly. the rotor was taken out of the mold to quickly and hardened. i had this problem with my hss blades. my brother made a attachment for our wood to make it a slow speed diamond grinder. with a 600 grit wheel on a old carbide lathe insert grinding the shape was easy and it cuts much better.


----------



## Optic Eyes

vettebob said:


> Rich I am not trying to  duplicate Biax blades. I just wanted to make sure any that I make I can later use in a Biax scraper. I'm sorry if it came off like I want to duplicate them. I will just silver solder the carbide directly to the shank :allgood:Bob


Buy a Biax radius gage for sharpening blades, Mr. King should be able to get you one


----------



## Richard King 2

You can make one.  Use a draftsman compass or the one kids use in math class and draw: 1 1/2" = R 40,  2 1/2" = R 60 mm, 3 1/2" = R 90 mm 
Then laminate the paper and grind the blade to those circles.   If you want a BIAX call 800-243-3344 and press Biax Scrapers and order from DAPRA.com directly.


----------

